# rabbit hunters



## 1shot1kill (Jul 28, 2005)

Role call:Any rabbit hunters on here?How many dogs ya'll got and what kind;slow or fast,registered or grade dogs,competition or pleasure dogs,tri color,lemon n white,redtick,bluetick,black and tan,What ya'll runnin?I'm partial to blueticks.Lets hear from you miniature houndsmen!Nothing like a good rabbit race!


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 28, 2005)

We have six medium speed pleasure dogs. I think one or two are registered. Four are tricolored and two are lemon. I like blueticks best but we don't have any in our pack right now.


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 28, 2005)

Ive got 10 here.. 9 akc 1 grade. Ive got 1 redtick,2 blue ticks,2 choclate and white and rest are tri's.. I run upper medium to fast on speed. I go to a couple trials a year but only make it to the second series.. My dogs are to fast for the spo trials around here but oh well I get to meet some ole friends. I mostly hunt/run. I have more fun just running my dogs for hours than going to a trial.


Jason


----------



## specialk (Jul 28, 2005)

10 here too, all grade dogs, all different colors and shapes(one is a bluetick), all run rabbits, i don't competition hunt/run, been told they are fast.......


----------



## joe wiechec (Jul 28, 2005)

I got  two registered females medium speed for pleasure hunts only.Never tried competion hunts.


----------



## matthewsman (Jul 28, 2005)

*Big Joe!!!!!*

Was'up man?I like Joes dogs,we've spent a morning that turned into an afternoon or two together.........
I got a few,purebred all..........Buzz, Roly poly,Red Dog,Black dog,Meanie and Woodie............slow to veryslow,but tons of fun...............One Red,One black-n-tan,the rest tri-colored........


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 28, 2005)

Guys IF I get this 50 acres that Im currently in the process of purchasing yall need to come up one day and run. Its near Dalton Ga. Im also planning a trip to south GA in Mid Dec for a weekend to run at Okeechee or Clybel WMA to meet a good friend of mine Chuck Terry. 

Jason


----------



## joe wiechec (Jul 29, 2005)

I can meet you at clybel some time Donny you aren't far from there either . We hunted are last day there before the season end and got three after some good runs in the rain.


----------



## joe wiechec (Jul 29, 2005)

P.S. Looked at the new club today 2700 acres looks to be loaded with rabbit.Its in crawford county.


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats on the land Joe. If you want to come run with me sometime on my club just let me know. Its in Rome.

Jason


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jul 30, 2005)

*Beagles*

I have 7 beagles, all are tri color. 5 run at a med speed and my older female likes to go slow.


----------



## N GA beagler (Oct 8, 2005)

Well I have five one bluetick ,two tris, two black& tans 
Lugnut, Shorty, Ann, Molly & Little girl.  Medium to upper med speed I've been told. Mostly a gunner but dont shoot them all just like to watch a good dog work a track and listen to them run


----------



## Jkidd (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the board there NGA Beagler... Where abouts in NGA are ya?? Dalton here... If your who I think you is you needs to make a trip over and check out my new farm one eve...

Jason


----------



## N GA beagler (Oct 9, 2005)

Yep you know me I'm probably who you think I is. I would like to check out your new place sometime just holler


----------



## Jkidd (Oct 9, 2005)

What shift you on now??? I know you sent me an email previously saying you was off that weekend shift but never know with the mills. Im running about everyeve so just gimme a hollar as to what would be a good day for ya... 


Jason


----------



## Tye (Oct 10, 2005)

Currently I have 8, all are AKC, bloodlines represented are Skullfork/Blackcreek/Weircreek for the most part, although I have 2 pups just getting started out of the Woodpont line. Mostly pleasure run all year long interrupted only by loss of running ground to deer hunters during this time of year. Attend a field trial every once in awhile just for fun.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 7, 2007)

*Been there "Done That"~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

One Shot One Kill, I think you can say what you seen off my hounds? You drove a long ways up here on a very hot dry day, back in August, too see them run?

Sorry they didn't come up to your expectitations, but they do run much better, in the winter time, when its not so hot and dry.

To reply to the question, I have tri-colors, red ticks, blue ticks, and breed for hunt, in my hounds! I can't stand a trashy hound, will not breed to such! 

I have AKC, ARHA/NKC and have pups for sale at all times, full time breeder and trainer.

Gave up the Field Trials, due to my age. Just gun hunt presently,  but did rather well in the Progressive Pack Division, of the ARHA/NKC, back in the mid 1990's. Still breed and gun the same bloodline, that I ran in the trials.
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Blanket backs...*

Got two young dogs I'm getting started. Just getting back into running dogs again. Man oh man do I like a good race! Looking forward to this season. Being new here I miss having someone to run hounds with on occasion.

May try to get out to one of the clubs to meet some folks who like this as much as I do.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Sep 8, 2007)

I got two of Daddy Rabbits bred red tick and a little lemon and white my male is ARHA and two female are AKC will be gald to get rabbit season going and hear the hounds run a old rabbit looking forward to hunting with Daddy Rabbit and the boy this year.


----------



## goose buster (Sep 10, 2007)

14 here mostly red head blanket back all from reg. stock med speed.5 are pups ready to start. Should have already been started but no where to run this summer.But they will be hunted this fall.


----------



## ABAC33 (Sep 11, 2007)

7 beagles waitin on november here.  I just pleasure hunt with my fast speed partners.  3 tri's, 1 lemon, and 3 chocolates.  2 of em just turned 4 months old, and will have there first taste of rabbit this season.

I hunt mostly around Fairmount, anybody else near there?  Maybe we can mix a pack a few times this season.


----------



## rabbit man (Sep 11, 2007)

20-30 beagle's  AKC reg. playboy,poison pete, Stubby blood line, love that line control.


----------



## canecutter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

i got 5 beagles, 2 tri colors, 2 warfield, and 1 lemon spot, the lemon spot is the only one registered, and they are medium fast


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

In the process of building a small PAC.  2 Black-Tans, a lemon and Tri-color I'm testing tomorrow.  If he's 1/2 way good he's number 4.  My lead dog is a strong medium, maybe medium fast just depends.  All young dogs 2 yrs and younger.  My lemon barely hunts but I refuse to give up on him.  My 2d B&T is a 12 week pup sired from Coco Star has a pedigree thats UN-believable!!!  Hopefully he'll be a good one!  Don't field trail but run with dogs that do.  Keeps me in check of how good or bad my dogs really are LOL.


----------



## Tye (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Ruger, shoot me an email or give me a call and we will go run some. We are in the same neck of the woods.

Gary Tye
770-461-4760


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Thanks!!*

Hey Tye, I'll shoot you a PM or EMail so we can hook up some time, thanks for the invite!! I look forward to it. I drive through Brooks every day on the way to work. We are definitely not too far from each other.


----------



## shotgunpapa (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey ABAC33 I live in calhoun on 53 I have 3 pups i want to run with someone that way they will catch on to what ive been trying to train them for. let me know when you want to go.


----------



## aka rotten (Jul 28, 2008)

My 12 year old  grandaughter is looking for a female bluetick  hound. Her older brother has one, and she want's one too. She has feel in love with the bluetick. Anybody have pups for sale


----------



## Backwoodsboy (Jul 28, 2008)

I have 3 tri colors right now. I'm getting back into it again. Idon't have but one other guy I hunt with around my area. I live in Wrens ga about 30 miles south of augusta.


----------



## cwilson15 (Jul 28, 2008)

any of yall want to buy some good akc hounds??? in headed off to college and wont be at home... 300 each or all for 1000 i have 4 im getting rid of... if interested call after 5... thanks clay. 706-621-1892


----------



## John F Hughes (Jul 28, 2008)

ONE 15" MALE BY FC WIENHORSTS DARKLINE SAILOR AND 15" MALE BY FC LINE-O-MATIC ANDREW ,And two13" males ALL blackcreek by FC Cotton Country Rock and  male by FC Cotton Country Black Jack. FEMALES  13" By FC Big Oaks Blazin Black Clde , 13" by FC cotton Country Black Joker, 13" all blackcreek,15"by FC Ghost Creek TJ.the two blackcreek males hit a little harder then i like but i am out cross on Short's line and Black Bob. All the others run a good medium, straight, real close and clean in the check.    


                 j-hugh


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 28, 2008)

11 all AKC a few 15 in class mostly 13. In my pedigrees i have Rob Diamond II, lots of Billy boy, Line controller, Shorts, Wolf Creek Black Mac, Stubby, Playboy, Bo Knows Rabbits, Rock, Cocoa Starr, Tiny Bull, Etc, Etc...just to name a few!  1 red and white, 2 lemon and white, one blk and tan, the rest tri colored. i do wanna get a good blue tick though. im getting rid of all my males. i have recently been partial to females for some reason. just like the way they act and run better. lol..anyone else feel this way? anyways with that said i do have a few good males for sale. shoot me a pm for more info. - Jacob

P.s. someone better jump on that blk+tan male cwilson15 has. he is older but i saw him run a year or 2 ago and he looked real good!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jul 28, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I have some Blue Ticks, that is our of Oakhills, Kennels in Ky. real quick for thier size.

My Blue Tick male"Jeb" 100% Oakhill breed has some proven crosses on my old stock of gun dogs!

I have at this time some started pups, all nice looking blue ticks.

You can see my web sight, by looking at my p.m. information, just click on my Daddy Rabbit Kennel. at avatar.


Keep Looking Up!
D.R~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jul 28, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I may have not been too clear, as to how to look at my web sight?

--This may help some.

--At my Avatar, where it says Daddy Rabbit Kennels, click on this, to View Public Profile.

--This will show contact information.

--The first link, is my Web Sight, will be able to see lots of information about my hounds and some of my gun hunts from this past year, some blue tick pups etc.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## beagler101 (Sep 1, 2008)

1 akc red female out of hoods mississippi diamond and donivan creek chubby


----------



## beagler101 (Sep 1, 2008)

and she is med-fast


----------



## backwoodsbeagles (Nov 16, 2010)

i have 5 all akc registered all black white and tan except one blue tick the bluetick is the only male i have all run great im thinking about breeding one of my females in the spring


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 17, 2010)

Up to 23 hounds at this time.All AKC/NKC registered.I only keep the hounds that suit my needs for competition and hunting.I like them hard hitting and fast.I have one of every color in my kennel.Color is no exception as long as they run it like i want them to.Weir Creek and Branko crossed seems to give me everything i like in a hound.Tons of hunt and lots of speed.


----------



## cburchett77 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have 9 in all. All tri's. Upper medium speed. You can see most of them on my website.

http://pleasanthillbeagles.webs.com


----------

